# Hitachi Air Stapler



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Hitachi is a good durable gun. I use them quite a bit as I am a residential/commercial builder. I have one roofing gun in particular that has probably 300 roofs under it's belt and still works fine.
This spring I will be replacing my framers and finish nailers to Hitachi as well.
Lightweight, durable and IF it needs repair, you can repair it yourself.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've slowly replaced all my air tools with Hitachi. I've used the stapler for maybe 10 years without a hitch.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for your good reviews......I bought one on your recommendations but have not used it yet.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

That is the same stapler I use on all my operations.

Great tool. Never had a problem with it. I know it says to oil daily, but I don't oil everyday and still never had a problem.

And, by the way, it will also shoot a 3/8 staple. I use 3/8 for attaching screen in several operations. ( screen bottom boards, entrance closures, moving screens in place of inner cover, etc.) It says 1/2 to 1 1/2 but it shoots 3/8 just fine. Again, never had a problem. Fine tool. Only the price will drive some people away. A lot of people like the Harbor Freight for about 1/4th the price, I just never tried it.

cchoganjr


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a hitachi 18 volt drill driver. the spare battery charges quicker than I can kill one with self drilling screws in metal. no other brand will do this. these are the less expensive ni-cad batteries. hitachi Is really worth the extra cost. some co-workers have retired their snap-on and gone to hitachi.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use an air stapler that I bough from Harbor freight, for $12.00 been using it for 6 years, maybe 200 hive bodies, and a bunch of pedestal bases. at that price I can get 7 of them for $90.00 and still have enough left for a beer on the way home.


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

This company has rebuilt Hitachi tools at really great prices. I have never used them, but I will give them a try on my next purchase. http://bigskytool.com/
Jeffro


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Jeffro, I saved the link. My Hitachi stapler works fine.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hitachi stapler here as well. 5 years one jam. Great gun.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

ya thanks for the link Jeff. 

been really pleased with my tool. I tried out the jam pull out latch thing and it opens it wide open. I haven't had to use it but I am already in love with that feature. Looks like a cinch to get a staple out if jammed.

A good tool is hard to beat and worth the price to me.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh I timed myself with it. 10 deep frames (grooved bottom bar) and I glued them in 12min and 39seconds. 

Have I mentioned I like this tool?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, I am so tempted now to get one. Here is a couple on that website Jeffro posted. The reconditioned equipment gets great reviews too.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

If I would have know I would have got a reconditioned one myself. This tool has a real basic design so once it was fixed I'd think it would be just as good as a new one.

Ya, I wish Hogback I would have gotten one years ago.

After using it for the first time I nearly hit the floor weeping thinking of all the hours I could have saved. haha


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the same model. Great little stapler. I had one jam when I hit a hard knot, otherwise flawless. I also picked up an hitachi pin nailer that was a discontinued floor model on clearance for 50%. Both are great.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey! Thanks for the recommendation, and the website for the reconditioned equipment. My reconditioned stapler should be here in a few days, $55.00! I'm a real happy camper!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome! It will pay for itself very fast.


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

Great! That is what this forum is about, helping each other!
Jeffro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought one from Lowes a few years ago and it was a nightmare....skipping and jamming up a storm. I took it right back and asked for another one and it has been a dream. Not a single jam or skip yet! So so glad I did not mail order it so the exchange was easy.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

It's all relative Ryan. I live about an hour and forty five minutes from the nearest Home Depot or Lowes, about 20 minutes from the post office. And, a lot of times, buying on line, there is no tax and free shipping, so for me it's cheaper than the gas :-]


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Well folks I think it is fair to say hitachi makes a good stapler. I have shot over 30,000 staples since I posted this and more than likely will have 60,000 shot by mid april.

Not a single jam. 

Well made, light and easy to use.


----------



## FLBEEK (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeffro said:


> Great! That is what this forum is about, helping each other!
> Jeffro :thumbsup:


Almost a year later now.... I just noticed you can earn $10 credit with them for each person you refer to them and they place their order.

Send me an "invite" and get some credit


http://bigskytool.com/inviting-people


Earn Credits By Inviting People 

You can get $10.00 in credits when you invite someone and they place their first order!
There is no limit to the total credits you can earn!
The person who clicks your invite link needs to place their first order within 30 days.
You'll get $10.00 to be applied to any order of $50.00 or more.
Each order you place can use up to $10.00 in credits.

How To Start Earning Credits

Once you log on, you'll be given an invite link that you can share anywhere, anyway. Users simply click on it wherever you share it, and if they place an order, you get the credits!

To get credits, you need to logon or create a new account. Once you're logged on, you can come back to this page for simple instructions on inviting people to receive your credits!


----------



## JohnNY78 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been buying tools from Big Sky for some time. Sign up for the daily deals. I bought the Brad nailer , stapler , hose and pancake compressor for I believe 130.00 . It comes up as a daily deal quite regularly


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> I use an air stapler that I bough from Harbor freight, for $12.00 been using it for 6 years, maybe 200 hive bodies, and a bunch of pedestal bases. at that price I can get 7 of them for $90.00 and still have enough left for a beer on the way home.


Same here, but less use. Puts frames together just fine. And I also don't drink.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hitachi has been my best stapler, no double-firing like my big Senco. I've built over 150 bee boxes, 1500 frames, and lots of tops, SBB's, bases, pallets, and a whole bunch of stage scenery with it since 2009. I always oiled it, it always worked. I sure wish it had not gotten stolen.


----------



## almo3ani (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you need air compressor with that gun?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes you do almo3ani. I bought this one from LOWES, http://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABL...-Volt-Pancake-Electric-Air-Compressor/4764588

got mine on sale a year or so ago, and it came with a pneumatic brad gun, a small nail gun


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya you do. My stapler still works like a charm. It pays to invest into a quieter air compressor. My old one would blow your ear drums.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, will the Hitachi Air Stapler model N3804AB3 drive well into Advantech brand OSB? it has been recommended for my D Coates nuc box construction. Not regular OSB but actual Advantech.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Hey, will the Hitachi Air Stapler model N3804AB3 drive well into Advantech brand OSB? it has been recommended for my D Coates nuc box construction. Not regular OSB but actual Advantech.


I put together about 20 medium 5 frame D Coates style nuc boxes made of Advantech this summer using the Hitachi air stapler. It worked great.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Hey, will the Hitachi Air Stapler model N3804AB3 drive well into Advantech brand OSB? .


Yes, it will shoot into Advantec, with no issues.

Also it will shoot Harbor Freight staples from 1/2 to 1 1/2 inches. I have shot about 10,000 each year, for the past 10+ years with mine, all Harbor Freight, only had one mis fire, easy to remove, go again. Harbor Freight staples, (when purchased in 5000 quantity), are more than half the price of Senco, and other brands sold at Lowes. Highly recommend Hitachi.

cchoganjr


----------

